# launch date for NA



## Gruntilda (Nov 10, 2017)

Has there been any word on a launch date for the US yet?  Late November is just a couple of weeks away.  Is it just going to pop up in the app store as a big surprise?


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 10, 2017)

It will probably come out after Thanksgiving, that way Nintendo won't have to deal with people whining that there isn't a Thanksgiving event like they did with Halloween, and they'll have time to create a Christmas event, if they're planning to do anything at all.


----------

